# Foto in Personen-Suchmaschine muss nicht geduldet werden



## sascha (1 Oktober 2009)

Foto in Personen-Suchmaschine muss nicht geduldet werden

Menschen müssen es nicht dulden, dass Personen-Suchmaschinen ohne Genehmigung Fotos von ihnen anzeigen. Das hat das Landgericht Köln entschieden.

Foto in Personen-Suchmaschine muss nicht geduldet werden: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Dacom (24 Juni 2011)

Vollkommen zurecht müssen Menschen die Fotos in Suchmaschinen nicht dulden.

Es gab einen Fall zum Thema Leinwanddruck. Dort wollte jemand ein Motiv als Leinwand drucken lassen, jedoch hat er es von einer unbekannten Quelle gestohlen.
Normalerweise im privaten Gebrauch fällt es nicht auf, wenn man jedoch Geld damit verdienen möchte, sollte man sich klipp und klar an die Vorschriften halten.


----------



## Wembley (24 Juni 2011)

Abgesehen davon, dass es mich sehr freuen würde, wenn Google diese Sp...... von 123people (die Personensuchmaschinenbetreiber-Könige) endlich aus ihrem Index schmeißen oder zumindest in den Ergebnissen ganz nach hinten reihen würde.


----------



## AngelandPeace (22 September 2011)

Srry hab mich irgendwie verschrieben...

alsoo noch mal von neuem

Ich finde es gut das manche seiten nich mehr geduldet werden aber anderer seits is es auch irgend wie SCH....


----------



## Gastposter (25 September 2011)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...cebook-verstößt-gegen-datenschutzrecht.35862/


> Datenschützer: Gesichtserkennung bei Facebook verstößt gegen Datenschutzrecht


----------

